# Step by step pictures to install a Pro Control recess foot control tray



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Nice sunny warm day today. Finally got the day I've been waiting for to install my Pro Control recessed foot control tray. So here's how it went:

Step 1... select the proper spot. This took me a while... you only get one chance at this!! I removed the front panal of my boat so I could see the braces and make sure I was centered and did not hit any of them when I cut my hole.










Step 2: Trace the outline for where you want it to go. Pro Control includes this PVC template that all you need to do is run a marker around. Very handy.










Step 3: I drilled a hole in each corner to make the turn easier with my jig saw. Worked like a charm.










Step 4: And this is the doozy... CUT THE HOLE!!! I was sweating bullets at this point! LOL!!










Step 5: Put a bead of silicone around the opening to seal out the water that might come in under the edges. Also helps keep the carpet in place. I did have to re-glue the carpet on my boat... which leads me to believe the previous owner re-carpeted the boat but didn't bother to glue it down very well. Never noticed it before cutting this hole.










Step 6: Install the tray. 8 stainless screws hold it down tight. Also notice I added a hole for the power cable to run thru. No more plugging the motor in at the foward panel... and one less wire to catch things on or trip over.










Step 7: Install the foot control. I used 3 stainless screws but will be putting nuts/bolts in before the season gets underway full steam.










And here is the view I'll have this season (minus the tools and such). I also mounted the RAM mount and put my Lowrance 522 on it (which is of course crooked in this picture!). Now if that trolling motor mount transducer would just show up I'd be good to go!!








Over all I'd call this a fairly easy and straight forward installation. The white template sure did help. The hole I cut was spot on the first time... no fine tuning needed.


----------



## radiohead (Apr 11, 2006)

I think it needs to go a little to the right....try it again :lol:

Just kidding...nice job Mike


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Man you have no idea how long it took me to draw that outline in the carpet!! I put the foot control on the deck... sat in the seat... took the seat out... moved it around... etc... and pretty much ended up with it in the same spot the old control was screwed to the deck. Cutting that hole was one of the hardest thing I've done in a while!!!!


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Mike does the tray have a drain for any water that might happen to enter it???

Most excellent job...................


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

wally-eye said:


> Mike does the tray have a drain for any water that might happen to enter it???
> 
> Most excellent job...................


Yes, you can see the fitting at the back end of the tray... it's white. The hose drains into the bilge. Very simple.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Thats what I thought that was.............good job on the install.


----------



## chamookman (Sep 1, 2003)

Nice lookin' install there Mike ! Now all it needs is some fish slime to break it in . C-man


----------



## huntingmaniac45 (Nov 22, 2005)

Mike, thanks for taking the time to take pictures, and posting them, I am sure it will help many out.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Looks pretty damn good Mike , if for some reason the location DOESN'T work out - I think I have some "Lee Press On" deck patch!!!
:lol: :lol: :lol: 
I've always been annoyed by a pedal that sits up high....
'Course I have a tiller handle on all three of my motors.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

And those tillers are the main reason your left arm looks like Popeye and your right arm looks like Olive Oil.... right???  :lol::lol:


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Actually since the X-Rap series of baits was introduced they have helped equalize both arms.

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Why do _YOU_ have Jergens lotion in your boat???
(does _that_ keep your senk0s soft?)
:yikes:


:xzicon_sm


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

nice post


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Going out in the morning to try out my new bow mount... new recess... and a few new rods and baits.

As for you Krusty... I've chosen to ignore your last post!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

waterfoul said:


> Going out in the morning to try out my new bow mount... new recess... and a few new rods and baits.
> 
> As for you Krusty... I've chosen to ignore your last post!


Yeah , yeah , yeah .........
Of course you have , as there are many posts you DO ignore , denial is a wonderful thing - seems all your friends on the board here know you have issues ... you're the only one that's ignoring them!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I'd post pictures of our first MICHIGAN walleyes of '08 , except I gave mine away and I'm not really in the mood for bragging (or "MikeYing Around" as we call it...LMAO) .....


It's not like you ever get ignored.....


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Hey Robert... check your PM's.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Had a chance to try out my new recessed foot pedal today. I LIKE IT!!! Much easier on the back and less to trip over.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

waterfoul said:


> Hey Robert... check your PM's.


Check your email.
then ~
Look at this


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Point taken.


----------

